# Kernel y modulos

## mgm1954

Estoy intentando compilar en el nucleo el soporte para mi tarjeta Intel Pro/Wireless 3945ABG.El problema es que me indica que esta función  depende de otra que esta cargada como modulo y por tanto solo la pùedo cargar como modulo.He revisado todas las posibilidades pero no encuentro cual es esa función cargada como modulo para así integrarla en el núcleo y no tener que cargar el m odulo.Como puedo saber cual es dicho modulo para configurarlo directamente en el núcleo? Gracias  (mucho modulo hay en la pregunta)

----------

## esteban_conde

Tengo un Gentoo instalado en disco duro externo y he intentado darle soporte a cuanto más hardware mejor siempre que no sea incompatible con el hardware que uso normalmente, ahí te pongo mi configuración:

 *Quote:*   

>  <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->                                                                             │ │  
> 
>   │ │                                           -*- VGA Arbitration                                                                                              │ │  
> 
>   │ │                                           (16)  Maximum number of GPUs                                                                                     │ │  
> ...

 

Por si te sirve, con esta configuracion en el kernel para tarjetas Intel además tienes que instalar x11-driver/xf86-video-intel.

----------

## quilosaq

@mgm1954:

Mira en:

```
Networking support  --->

  Wireless  --->

    Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)
```

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Como puedo saber cual es dicho modulo para configurarlo directamente en el núcleo?

 

abre el menú del kernel ( yo uso make menuconfig)

una vez que estás ahi pulsa / y te abrirá un diálogo de búsqueda, si en ese diálogo pones 3945 te va a encontrar esto :

 *Quote:*   

>  Symbol: IWL3945 [=n]                                                                                                                                           │  
> 
>   │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                               │  
> 
>   │ Prompt: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection (iwl3945)                                                                                             │  
> ...

 

ahora bien, no sé si es tu caso, pero los chismes wifi modernos requieren de un firmware para funcionar, paquete que tendrás que instalar aparte.

Si necesitas un firmware hasta donde yo sé el driver del kernel TIENE que compilarse como módulo a menos que cargues el firmware dentro del propio kernel a la hora de compilar.

saluetes

----------

## esteban_conde

Perdón al leer Intel como me había dado bastantes problemas esa gráfica sobre todo con portátiles que con lspci sacan un nombre de tarjeta diferente y luego resulta que son Intel se me fue directamente la mano a esa tarjeta y resulta que no es la gráfica es la wireless ¡No tengo remedio!.

----------

## mgm1954

Gracias a todos,tal como dice gringo en la información del kernel (gran instrumento la / no lo conocía) hay un firmare especifico para esta tarjeta.En la información del kernel me dice de donde la he de bajar (wireless.kernel.org) y como instalarla,así que ahora a por ello.Gracias de nuevo

----------

